# 2 tires in 3 miles



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Check your tires!

Went camping / fishing over the weekend. Camp trailer prep'd and ready to go. Blew one tire 3 miles after getting on the freeway. 10 minute quick change and off we went... 2nd tire on the same side blew another 3 miles later... wtf! Nothing looked out of the norm before we left, I had checked the air pressure, didnt hit anything i could see... tires on the other side seemed fine. Limped off the freeway on 1 crappy spare on one side and got a ride to the tire store by my brother in law for some replacements.

Never had a flat on a trailer ever in 25 years of trailering. Beyond that the rest of the trip was great, great fishing and a good time with the family.


-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Odds are the bad tires were the ones that are exposed to the sun when the trailer is parked. That is the sad thing about trailer tires and I believe that is one of the reasons that they recommend that they be replaced every few years and not just when the tread is worn. I personally have a car hauler that I use every now and then and the only problem with tires that I have ever had have been on the sunny side of it.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

That was my first thought as well, but both of these tires were between the trailer and house with maybe 2ft of room to walk between, very little sun hit them during most of the year. I will make some temp sun covers out of old plywood though. Its odd that normal vehicles that are out in the sun all the time never get rotted tires.


-DallanC


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

A lot of trailer tires are made in China. Just sayin............. I have a new 2009 Trailer that had major weather cracks in all 4 tire after the first year.


----------



## StillAboveGround (Aug 20, 2011)

DallanC said:


> Never had a flat on a trailer ever in 25 years of trailering. Beyond that the rest of the trip was great, great fishing and a good time with the family.-DallanC


After 25 years, I guess you were due... glad to hear the trip was still good.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Here's what I was told happens quite often on dirt roads; you run over a sharp rock or object that stretches or breaks the interior cords of a tire. This happens primarily with radial tires that are less than fully inflated. Initially, there is no outward sign of trouble. However, once you hit the highway with higher speeds your tire heats up and will eventually blow. 

And yes, it has happened to me. I now carry 2 and sometimes 3 spare tires for my trailer on long trips because they always seem to blow in pairs.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Sometimes when you lose one it does damage to the one on that same side. When replacing one always look for damage to the other. Most times there is nothing you can do but pray you make it to the nearest repair shop. Unless you carry more than one spare.

Sorry about you bad luck. Look on the bright side though. It could have been worse.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Wait till I post what just happened today on my way home with the boat... bearings blew up Grrrrrr!


-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

The joys of toting a trailer. If it isn't one thing it is something else.


----------

